Ask HN: What problems your industry has that desperately need a solution? - ever_curious
======
jppope
I work in tech, and we really need to find a way to get tech companies to move
from the bay area to different metro areas in the country.

~~~
sgillen
This is starting to happen I think. The economics are starting to make sense,
for some companies, due to insane rent and cost of employees.

------
bachbach
There are no young new workers in the construction trades.

Average age of some trades is now 60 and these are not trades typically
performed by older generations.

Wages are rising but I believe there exist opportunities to use AR to transfer
tacit knowledge - the type of knowledge thought to be difficult or impossible
to formally educate.

I believe solving for x on this problem has higher order side affects that we
don't presently anticipate because this topic is a neighbour to long standing
mysteries in AI.

~~~
ILikeConemowk
I would love to ask you a couple of questions.

Do you have an email or social media profile where I could reach you?

~~~
bachbach
See my HN profile.

~~~
O_H_E
PS: Your email is not view-able from your HN profile. Test in a private
browser tab

~~~
bachbach
Not sure why that's set to private and don't see an option to make it public.

Here's the address: delete-username-dashes-only-i-n-t-e-r-n-a-u-t@internet-
mail.org

~~~
O_H_E
I think that you have to write it in the about field in your profile page

~~~
bachbach
Of course! Seem to be a bit dim today. I'll blame it on the weather. It is
raining and the sky doesn't have a colour.

------
cucho
In my day job, I work as an advisor to UHNW families and individuals. They
have their investments spread across multiple institutions, each providing
their own monthly statement, holdings, etc. Our clients pay 4-figures fees
monthly to have a consolidated statement (how much money I earned on August,
what has been my return YTD, etc.) and portfolio holdings (How much fixed
income do I have? How much I am exposed to the Turkish lira? to Argentinian
stocks?). Most of the information is in the individual statements (in pdf) and
the rest from providers such as Bloomberg and Morningstar. The solutions out
there are custom-made and have a lot of manual input. I think a bit of AI and
good visualizations can go great lengths to solve this problem.

------
toastal
I found it incredibly difficult to find part-time (20-30 hours per week) work.
It was even more difficult to find it remotely.

------
O_H_E
Older thread (9 years):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=893529](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=893529)

------
tmaly
I work in Fintech, I think training people on how to write good requirements
and specifications is lacking

~~~
gls2ro
I am finding the same issue in many areas.

But I am asking myself if it is just lack of knowledge and knowhow or is it
also lack of time, processes and tools for writing and maintaining
requirements.

My observations are that along with not knowing how to gather and write
requirements people at the project level also threat them as second hand
objects for the success of project.

Eg: some people in agile talk about requirements being user stories with
clarifications and decisions around them. Other people say that in agile
requirements are conversation starters.

In a way these might be good points but also it creates the impression that we
should not invest quality in requirements. As it will anyhow change.

~~~
tmaly
What I find is that many people do not consider different edge cases or
understand what the data really represents. They have some vague notion of
what they want, and you only get that very high level limited case.

They almost need some training on how to think like a program in some sense to
understand just how much detail is needed to provide a good spec.

